# 2nd Video of the "Town of Eureka"



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Hope I not boring you guys to death.hwell: Still learning how to take a decent video (light and sound) This vedio is from the North end of the town. Sorry Big Ed still no horns/whistle till I figure this camera out:dunno:. Below is the youtube address. (May take a little bit until they process it I'm told.) Comment if you want. Larry


http://youtu.be/zzkSvNakvYg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a fun layout ... lots of action.

Hope you can dial up the video lighting a bit, as you've noted!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I dislike the newer camera's and such. I have a RCA cam-corder that took wonderful videos, and it worked in low light and high light conditions.I have a new digital recorder that I rarely use, and in fact, can't find the darn thing. I also loved my 35mm cameras.. But back to the video, nice!


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments. Yes I'm an old 35MM camera guy also. How times have changed. Not sure how if at all those older video recorders could be transfered to YouTube.
Larry


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I am confoosed. Your track and trains look HO. You say you
are running them on DC. This post is in the S Scale forum.
S is usually AC.

What is correct?

Don


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

DonR said:


> I am confoosed. Your track and trains look HO. You say you
> are running them on DC. This post is in the S Scale forum.
> S is usually AC.
> 
> ...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> DonR said:
> 
> 
> > I am confoosed. Your track and trains look HO. You say you
> ...


----------

